# Suche einen Knoten, der sich leicht wieder öffnen lässt



## Scofield-junior (14. Mai 2008)

Hallo liebe Community

Ich hatte gestern so ne kreative idee und dacht mir ich bohr mir in mein Plektrum ( dieses Ding womit man Gitarre spielt ) n loch und hängs mir dann an ne kette um den hals, so dass ich es nie mehr verliere und immer eins dabei habe.

Problem: Ich finde keinen Knopf, der einigermasen hält, sich aber leicht wieder öffnen lässt ( ohne ne halbe stunde vorm spiegel zu knobbeln )

Kennt ihr da was oder soll ich einfach einen gewöhnlichen knopf machen, den ich dann einfach nicht zu fest anziehe? Das plektrum hat 20 fr - das sind ca 13 euro - gekostet, ich wills also nicht verlieren.

Mit freundlichen Grüssen
Kirky


----------



## maggus (14. Mai 2008)

Nimm den hier: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kreuzknoten

Hält sicher und geht leicht wieder auf, wenn man die Schnurenden wieder zusammenschiebt.


----------



## Scofield-junior (14. Mai 2008)

joa dank dir vielmal der is geil


----------



## Qonix (15. Mai 2008)

Du nimmst ein dünne Schnurr oder was auch immer das zu nem Kreis zusammen gebunden ist. Schiebste einen Teil duch das Loch und dann den anderen Teil durch die Schlaufe und fertig.


----------

